# Unser erstes Boot



## vagabond82 (18. Februar 2004)

Moin, 

in liebevoller Handarbeit haben wir, dass heißt drei junge Mefojunkies,&nbsp;unser erstes Bootsprojekt verwirklicht. Ein halbes Jahr&nbsp;hat&nbsp;die Restauration unseres Küstenkreuzers (4m,15Pesen,Bj ca.1960) gedauert. Die Jungfernfahrt haben wir auch schon gemeistert, nun wollten wir mal fragen wo wir angreifen können. Wir sind leidenschaftliche Küstenfischer&nbsp;und haben auch schon ein wenig Erfahrung durch Mietboote aber&nbsp;weit rum gekommen sind wir bisher noch nicht.&nbsp;Da wir aus Hamburg kommen würde sich die Hohwachter und Lübecker&nbsp;Bucht&nbsp;sowie Fehmarn anbieten. 

Was meint Ihr ? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## vagabond82 (18. Februar 2004)

Ist halt keine Jacht...


----------



## Tiffy (18. Februar 2004)

Moin Jan,

Glückwunsch zum Boot. :m

Zu der Frage wo was zu holen ist da guck mal in den Beiträgen hier im Schleppforum. Die Jungs die draußen sind schreiben immer mal wieder wo was geht.

Und wenn du Lust hast dann meld dich doch beim AB-Bootsanglertreffen an. Da wirst dir bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tip holen können #h


----------



## Tropheus (19. Februar 2004)

Hi Jungs #h

Sieht toll aus #6

Viel Spaß und das Ihr´s bald voll bekommt 

LG Tropheus


----------



## tidecutter (19. Februar 2004)

schöne sache meine herren. solch ein boot ist wirklich was feines.

gratulation und immer gute fahrt!

tidecutter


----------



## langelandsklaus (19. Februar 2004)

funktionelle Ausstattung#6

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns auf dem AB Bootsanglertreffen in Großenbrode - Ihr braucht ja nicht so weit zu fahren.:m


----------



## Franky (19. Februar 2004)

Moin Jan,

Glückwunsch und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel!! 
Feines Ding!!!! :m


----------



## vagabond82 (19. Februar 2004)

Moin Jungs, 

vielen dank für die herzliche Begrüßung. Echolot, Rutenhalter und Downrigger sind auch schon montiert, beschränken uns aber erst ma´ auf vier Ruten. Wir werden versuchen auf dem AB Bootsanglertreffen vorbei zu pieken. 

Bisbald auf hoher See 
Jan


----------



## crocodile (20. Februar 2004)

Hi Vagabond,

das sieht mir ziemlich identisch zu meinem Böötchen aus (Jeanneaux Bj. 197x, 5 PS).

War mit meinem Kollegen nach Restaurierung in 2003 erstmals auf Schlepptour am Vänern (S). Sehr genial, knapp 3 Wochen geschleppt ohne Ende. Viele Hecht, Zander und Barsche.

Größter Esox 95cm
Barsch 35cm

Ausser einigen Fischen fürs Abendessen alle wieder zurückgesetzt. Den 95cm hätte ich gern diesen Sommer nochmal ;-)


----------



## Esoxfischer (20. Februar 2004)

Tach Vagabond,

echt schönes Boot!
Wünsch Euch viel Erfolg.
Petri!


----------



## Fischbox (20. Februar 2004)

Bootsangeln ist nur noch geil!!!! Ich wünsche Euch jede Menge Spaß mit Eurem Boot!!#6#6


----------



## vagabond82 (20. Februar 2004)

@alle

Danke Jungs,&nbsp;ihr seid super und&nbsp;ich hoffe wir überleben&nbsp; die Saison in unserer "Nussschale".

Moin crocodile, 
Leider wissen wir nichts über den Hersteller des Bootes, stell mal ein Foto rein, würd mich echt interessieren. Auf den Vänern oder Vättern würde ich auch gern mal meine Runden ziehen und ihr hattet in drei Wochen nicht einen Lachs ? 

Gruß Jan


----------



## crocodile (23. Februar 2004)

Hallo Vagabond,

hier einige Bilder der Crocodile...


----------



## crocodile (23. Februar 2004)

und noch eins


----------



## crocodile (23. Februar 2004)

eins noch...


----------



## vagabond82 (23. Februar 2004)

Moin crocodile,

sieht wirklich ähnlich aus,&nbsp;unser Kahn ist&nbsp;denk ich etwas&nbsp;älter bzw war in einem schlechteren Zustand.&nbsp;In der Farbgebung haben wir wohl den gleichen Geschmack.

Gruß Jan


----------



## vagabond82 (23. Februar 2004)

...Hat vieleicht jemand einen Tipp wo wir in der Hohwachter Bucht zu Wasser gehen könnten ?

Gruß Jan


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Februar 2004)

hab mir den folgenden Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen, aber evtl. ist HIER was dabei !?


----------



## marioschreiber (23. Februar 2004)

slipstellen


----------



## crocodile (24. Februar 2004)

Die Sitze gefallen mir gut. Habe bei unserem welche aus dem alten D´dorfer Rheinstadion zweckentfremdet. Die kann man schön rotieren lassen, damit auch alle an Bord die Leinen im Auge behalten können.

Wo war denn die Schiffstaufe?


----------



## vagabond82 (24. Februar 2004)

@ marioschreiber: Danke, super Mefopage !

@ crocodile: die Taufe war in Grömitz, geschleppt wurd vor Bliesdorf allerdings erfolglos. Rotierend Sitze sind natülich super, unsere sind von Ikea, günstig und bequem. Werden aber wahrscheinlich auf drei Sitze reduzieren um Platz zu gewinnen.
Es wird halt immer noch gebastelt, im März soll aber alles fertig sein.

Gruß Jan


----------



## crocodile (25. Februar 2004)

Ja, der Platz ist bei uns auch recht gering, für 2 Mann reichts aber dicke zum angeln. Und ich hätte nie gedacht wieviel Spass so eine Nussschale bringt - und Fisch!

Einige Umbauarbeiten liegen bei uns auch noch an und ein Echolot sollte mit an Board kommen.

Hat Dein Boot ein Dach oder täuscht das auf den Bildern?

Gruß Mark


----------



## vagabond82 (25. Februar 2004)

Kein Dach, wir hatten überlegt eine Persening über die ersten beiden Sitze anzubringen, ist aber zu klein. Wir haben uns kürzlich das Cuda 168 in der portablen Version zugelegt und sind sehr zufrieden damit, passt auch optisch gut. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## crocodile (25. Februar 2004)

wollten uns auch das cuda 168 oder fisheasy2 holen. mal sehen was es wird.


----------

